# Humidor temp too high?



## Kerner1994 (Jul 17, 2014)

I recently bought a humidor, seasoned it and now have some cigars in it. I am using heartfelt beads and the RH runs about 68 - 70 and my temp is about 72 - 74 degrees. Is there any way to get the temp lower? Where should it be kept? As of now it is in my bedroom. Also it is a desktop humidor.


----------



## JustinThyme (Jun 17, 2013)

The temp is going to revolve around ambient. The coolest darkest place you can find. Some use a closet. 72-74 is actually not too bad for a humi in ambient. If you want cooler either relocate to Alaska or invest in a wineador.


----------



## Kerner1994 (Jul 17, 2014)

JustinThyme said:


> The temp is going to revolve around ambient. The coolest darkest place you can find. Some use a closet. 72-74 is actually not too bad for a humi in ambient. If you want cooler either relocate to Alaska or invest in a wineador.


Ok I just placed my humidor in my closet this morning. So I'll have to check on it too see what the temp is. Also, does a cooler maintain a lower temp in ambient weather?


----------



## fdfirebiz (Sep 30, 2012)

yes the warmer the ambient temp the warmer the cooler and applies for cooler ambient temp also . like in mine when the ambient temp is 72* my humidity will rise also and when it gets cooler the temp drops as does the humidity. i keep mine in a cool room my ambient temp stays 71* and when i have the unit plugged in it cools down to 62* and the humidity plummets. if i unplug the unit the temp rises to like 72* and the humidity rises to 70+ rh . so as for me i bought a johnson control A419 and with the help of rob its working great got everything stablized. remember to keep your winador temperature setting to the highest warmest setting. hopes this helps.


----------



## Kerner1994 (Jul 17, 2014)

fdfirebiz said:


> yes the warmer the ambient temp the warmer the cooler and applies for cooler ambient temp also . like in mine when the ambient temp is 72* my humidity will rise also and when it gets cooler the temp drops as does the humidity. i keep mine in a cool room my ambient temp stays 71* and when i have the unit plugged in it cools down to 62* and the humidity plummets. if i unplug the unit the temp rises to like 72* and the humidity rises to 70+ rh . so as for me i bought a johnson control A419 and with the help of rob its working great got everything stablized. remember to keep your winador temperature setting to the highest warmest setting. hopes this helps.


Great. Thanks for your input. I have read a bit about cigar beetles and what not, that they grow and live in temps 74 and above? Is this something I should be worried about?


----------



## Tobias Lutz (Feb 18, 2013)

When I had a couple smaller desktops I would place them in a large cooler at certain times during the year. For me it was an issue of cooler air loosening the seal in the winter, but I believe the concept would work for insulating against heat in the summer.


----------



## fdfirebiz (Sep 30, 2012)

yes any temp over 74+ and high humidity would be cause for cigar beatles and mold. you want to ideally be at 68 to 72* and RH at 64 to 68 it all depends on how you like your cigars to smoke. everybody has a different RH they like to keep their sticks at. the cigar companies in their factories have come a long way in treating the cigar leaves and their cigars today as opposed to yrs ago. its a lot harder to get the beatles these days but thats why a lot of guys like to be very cautious with their temp and RH. hope this helps.


----------



## kcviper (Mar 15, 2014)

Living in Texas indoor temps are an 8 month per year challenge as it gets upwards of 110 in the summer. I freeze all my cigars, keep the RH at 65% and temps inside the humi are upwards of 78 (during summer months). I've never had any issues.......


----------



## rbelcastro (Sep 19, 2013)

I have a finished basement where I keep my humidors. I keep them in the corner, where the is no direct sunlight, and they maitain 66-68 degrees year round. I have always heard that 74 could encourage beetle eggs to hatch. I don't know if that's a fact or not, but glad my temp is low.


----------



## Shemp75 (May 26, 2012)

High temps during the summer is fine. my cooler runs 70-78 when i don't run the AC all day. its fine. whats important is the RH. keep it around 62-69 and just watch out for spikes (very humid days) and all is good.

you do realize that for the majority of that tobaccos life its been sitting in temps in the high 80s+ in a warehouse for years.


----------

